# Help with Catalytic Converter



## bnorah (Jun 10, 2008)

Here I go again with another problem. :wtf:

My 01 altima has had several problems over the course of the 3 years I've had it. I'm almost about ready to just give up and trade it in, but with less than a year and a half left to pay for it, I'd rather not because I won't get full trade in value.

So I come to you guys for advice. My service engine light came on last week, so I took it down to Advance Auto for a computer diagnostic check. Now, I'll admit I wasn't paying much attention to what the man was saying, but I did get out of it 'Catalyst' and 'Catalytic Converter.' I'm not sure if I want to pay for a new one since I hear that this is like one of the most expensive parts to replace. I have plans to have the local mechanic check it out in the morning, but he said if it does turn out to be the converter, then I'll need to take it to a muffler place for repairs. I'm at my wits end with this car. Sadly I know that with a car that is going on 10 years old, it's at that time when things start breaking. I just don't want to have to put more money into it than the car's worth. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## EXDPERFORMANCE (Jan 28, 2010)

Please do not spam.


----------



## STEALTHY SENTRA (Sep 1, 2009)

bnorah, can u go back to them and write down the exact DTCODES that were scanned? or better yet go to AUTOZONE and ask for a printout of scanned codes. Then bring them to us here.


----------



## bnorah (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I took my car to the mechanic today and he actually found nothing wrong with how the car runs, but he scanned it and the code came up as the catalyst problem. He wasn't able to fix it and recommended a muffler shop. Won't be today though


----------

